# Wie finde ich meine BIOS Version heraus?



## nappy (28. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit,

da Battlefield 3 bei mir sehr häufig crashed und ich mitlerweile alle treiber auf dem neusten Stand habe....es aber leider immer noch crashed wollte ich nun mal gucken ob ich mein BIOS geupdatet bekomme!

Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Rev.3.0

auf der site von asus sehe ich dass die neuste BIOS version 2001 ist!

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8P67

also wo kann ich meine version abfragen...und...kann mein crash an der veralteten bios version liegen? empfehlt ihr mir das BIOS update?

Mein Crash sieht so aus: Kann problemlos auf 1080p in ultra zocken aber immer an der selben stelle im Singleplayer freezed mein bild, der ton geht aus und ich muss BF3 mit Strg+Alt+Entf beenden!


hilfeee :/


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

Die BIOS Version kannst Du im BIOS sehen.  

Oder mit CPU-Z auslesen (Reiter Mainboard): CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online

Wenn das Spiel immer exakt an der gleichen Stelle freezt, könnte eine Neuinstallation des Spiels helfen.


----------



## nappy (28. Oktober 2011)

also es war so!

am anfang ist das spiel immer an der selben stelle gefreezed. irgendwann bin ich dann weiter gekommen aber im selben level wieder an einer anderen stelle freeze! und jetzt hänge ich da fest.

es gibt zig tausende spieler die dieses problem haben....aber ist noch keine lösung bekannt und EA/DICE sagen dazu auch nichts!

kanns denn am BIOS liegen?


----------



## nappy (28. Oktober 2011)

hier mal meine bios version! die ist doch dann veraltet oder?

sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

Unwahrscheinlich, dass es am BIOS liegt. Wenn so viele andere das gleiche Problem haben, ist es halt ein Bug im Spiel. Da hilft vllt. erst ein Patch. 

Jup, Deine Version ist nicht aktuell.


----------



## nappy (28. Oktober 2011)

kann ich die einfach updaten? oder kann das dann auch zu problemen führen?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du nicht den Stecker während des Flash-Vorgangs ziehst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das Brett zu schrotten, relativ gering.


----------



## nappy (28. Oktober 2011)

ich hab angst! ^^

wie funzt das denn??? wie update ich das?

von dem link oben die 2001 version dann oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

Jop, einfach updaten.
Lade dir das neue Bios von Asus runter, die Zip Datei entpacken und die ROM Datei dann auf einen Stick packen. Rechner neu starten und ins Bios gehen, dort dann das Bios updaten und fertig.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

Den Stick solltest Du aber vorher bootfähig machen.


----------



## nappy (28. Oktober 2011)

wie bootfähig<>??

wie mache ich das?

nappy <--- n00b


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

So: Bios-boot-usb-stick - Bios-Update per bootfähigen USB-Stick - www.flazh.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Den Stick solltest Du aber vorher bootfähig machen.


 
Hä, wieso? 
Ist quatsch, einfach raufpacken und gut, vom Stick wird doch nicht gebootet.


----------



## nappy (28. Oktober 2011)

ehrlich?

also version laden ROM datei drauf und los?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja, Stick formatieren, nimm einfach Fat16. Dann lädst du das Bios runter, falls du das nicht hinbekommst, kann ich es dir auch runterladen und hier uploaden.
Die Zip Datei entpacken, dann hat du eine ROM Datei, diese ROM Datei packst du auf den leeren, formatierten Stick.
Jetzt neu starten und ins Bios gehen, dort EZ Flash starten, das Bios scannt den Stick und findet darauf die ROM Datei, eine Überprüfung findet statt, ob das Bios auf dem Stick zum Brett passt, ist es korrekt, kannst du das Update starten, das dauert ein paar Sekunden und danach startest du den Rechner neu, wieder ins Bios rein und Default Daten laden, dann ist es fertig.


----------



## nappy (28. Oktober 2011)

so leicht das klingt...hab da bammel vor!


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja.  Asus EZ-Flash, da war ja was.  Sorry für die falsche Info


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

nappy schrieb:


> so leicht das klingt...hab da bammel vor!


 
Ist echt nicht schwer, das mache ich 3x am Tag. 

Bösen Zungen behaupten, ich mache das so oft, weil ich dabei immer das Brett schrotte und denken, dass ich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin, dabei kiffe ich nur viel... 



Softy schrieb:


> Ach ja.  Asus EZ-Flash, da war ja was.  Sorry für die falsche Info


 
Jop, EZ Flash macht das alles.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mein altes Asus Brett auch oft geflasht, da ist nie was passiert.  Das mit dem EZ Flash wusste ich nur deshalb nicht mehr, weil ich mir vorher immer so viel Mut antrinken musste, dass ich jedesmal einen Filmriss hatte.


----------



## nappy (28. Oktober 2011)

hmm.,...weiss nicht! gibts denn die möglichkeit dass der crash von bf3 damit gefixt ist?


und was beudeted das hier? steht in der beschreibung von dem update

1. Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Aber man hat ja auch schon Pferde kotzen sehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

nappy schrieb:


> hmm.,...weiss nicht! gibts denn die möglichkeit dass der crash von bf3 damit gefixt ist?



Keine Ahnung, aber ausprobieren kann man das doch mal.



nappy schrieb:


> und was beudeted das hier? steht in der beschreibung von dem update
> 
> 1. Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.



Das ist gar nichts, kannst du ignorieren.



Softy schrieb:


> Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Aber man hat ja auch schon Pferde kotzen sehen.



Pferde können nicht kotzen, ist biologisch unmöglich.


----------

